# eBooks on multiple sites?



## kellypeace (Nov 4, 2015)

I recently put my first book up for sale on the Kindle store (link in my signature) and was wondering if I could put it up on other eBook sites? I didn't enroll it in KDP select (which says it has to be exclusive to Kindle) so I think I'm okay to put it on other sites. But I wanted to make sure and couldn't find it on the Kindle site.


----------



## movieman (Nov 4, 2015)

So long as you don't enrol in Select, you can publish it anywhere you like. Only proviso is that Amazon want it priced no lower on any other site.

That's particularly problematic with Google Play, who randomly change book prices and 'discount' everything (with the end result that everyone sets a higher price on their books there).


----------



## kellypeace (Nov 4, 2015)

Ahh thanks for the info!


----------



## movieman (Nov 4, 2015)

Actually, thinking about it, Google Play is closed to new publishers at the moment, anyway. They stopped accepting new signups a few months ago to put anti-piracy measure in place, and have never reopened it.


----------



## krishan (Nov 8, 2015)

Price fluctuations on other sites is unlikely to be a problem. It takes a long time for Amazon to "notice" if a book is available more cheaply elsewhere, and when they do the most common course of action is to simply lower the price of the Kindle edition.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Dec 29, 2015)

If it's on Select, it's exclusive to amazon.  Select membership is for 3 months, so you can change that at any time.  My suggestion would be to go on Select at first and use the freebie marketing stuff, see if you can build reviews and track record there.  The important thing to note is that if you think you will EVER enroll on Select, do it immediately.  Removing from other sites, such as Smashwords and the many sites it can put you on takes a long time and is not under your control.
Decide right from the get-go if you want to use Select.  If so, do it it now.  If not, get on the Premium at Smashwords, too, and start using the coupons there to build trade and fanbase.


----------

